# Hello and a speaker question



## ATL_Matt (Jun 17, 2010)

First wanted to introduce myself as a new member. Great to be here - first post so go easy on me. 

In the process of putting in a dedicated home theater in the basement (13' wide - 24' deep rectangle) with front projection and two rows of seating for my man cave (yeah). Power will come from Onkyo 1007 (I think - still haven't pulled the trigger there) with a dedicated Sunfire Bob Carver Cinema Grand amp to run the fronts.

I have (from better days ;-) a set of JM Lab Electra 905's and center (Electra CC30) and am trying to figure out the best rear speakers that will complement the fronts. Eventually I'll put in 7.1 but given the lack of content, not so worried about channels 6/7 at the moment. Velodyne sub is in place so base isn't an issue. I don't want to invest the kind of money the JM Lab Electra's cost but they do make some less expensive models. Anyone with a good ear that can make suggestions on compatible rears? Primarily a movie guy if that makes any difference.

Many thanks for any insight.

Matt


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello Matt, Welcome to the Shack!

Matching the rear surround speakers is not as important as the fronts and given the quality of the JM Lab Electra 905 I would go with something like the SVS SCS-02 speakers for the money are a great deal and from reports Ive read they are great sounding speakers. I own a sub from these guys and they really make a high quality product and because they only sell on line you save a fair bit of money and get a better product.


----------



## ATL_Matt (Jun 17, 2010)

Great input Tony - can't thank you enough. 

Matt


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Only because Focal's have such a special and fantastic sound, I would actually recommend going Focal's for your Surrounds as well. 

The Inverted Dome Tweeter on Focal's really add something that is hard to replace. I would look at Audiogon for used Focal's. I would look at some of Focal's cheaper Series to use as Surrounds.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I do agree with Jack, if you can find some that would truly be your best option but I'm sure not an easy task.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

So I'm just going to agree to the posts already made:

Ideally, the same speakers all around is best
Next would be a speaker from the same manufacturer with the same drivers/from the same line
Then just another pair of decent speakers

There isn't that much that comes from the rear speakers, so I don't think it's as critical as the front three, so I'd probably try something like the SVS's already mentioned.. or my current bang-for-the-buck speaker, the Usher S-520's. Can't be beat for $399 delivered.


----------



## glen1980 (Jun 23, 2010)

I hear that the speaker from Dynaudio are good also for in a hometheater setup


----------

